# 3 wing carbide precision pen mill group buy feeler



## Dan_F (Sep 12, 2008)

I have been frustrated with my experience so far in dealing with pen mills.  It seems the one's Ive gotten before, from various sources, all have  enough slop in the fit to the shaft to make them inaccurate. I don't mean to step on anyone's toes, so I won't go into details, but that has been my experience.  

So I asked my local sharpening service how much it would cost to have a piece custom made, with three carbide wings, and a precision drilled hole so it would fit on a shaft (1/4 " drill rod). They called me back with an estimate, with the following cost breakdown.

1 @ $84 ea 
3 @ $55 ea
6 @ $35 ea

They didn't project out any farther than that, but there may be additional discounts for higher quantities.

This would be a steel, 3/4" head with three carbide cutters on it, which should make it more stable than a wing 4 cutter. I remember seeing a thread long ago about the possible benefit of 3 wings (tripod is most stable support on a plane) vs. 4, but as far as I know, it's never been tried with pen mills.

Cost above is just for the drilled head, does not include the 1/4" drill rod, but I'm sure I can source some locally for a reasonable cost. You would need to turn the appropriate spacers to fit the barrels you use, but many of you do that already. They could probably provide the drill rod as well, my guy apparently didn't ask about that. 

This will be a bit of a gamble because I haven't tried one, and wouldn't be likely to do so for the price of just one. So if there are at least 6 takers, we can all find out if it works together, and wouldn't  be out all that much, relatively speaking, if the three wing design leaves something to be desired. If that makes people nervous, I'm sure a 4 wing head could be made for not that much more, but I could check it out before we go. 

If there are more than six, we can probably get another price break. Shipping would be added on to that. I'm not looking to make anything on this, all prices, including shipping, will be my cost. I just want to get a precise method of squaring barrels. 

So let me know if you would be interested in this.

Dan


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 14, 2008)

Will the head have a set screw to lock in the pilot shaft?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2008)

Dan, You might be correct about the three blades if the blades where keeping the mill stable. Since  it is not I don't think three blades will have that advantage. fewer blades means more work per blade. the pressure applied to the tool is shared between less cutting edge resulting in a bigger bite from each blade. The stability of the pen mill comes from the pilot. by the way the tripod is the best way to get stability on uneven locations.


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 15, 2008)

Rudy Vey said:


> Will the head have a set screw to lock in the pilot shaft?



Yes it would.

Dan


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 15, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Dan, You might be correct about the three blades if the blades where keeping the mill stable. Since  it is not I don't think three blades will have that advantage. fewer blades means more work per blade. the pressure applied to the tool is shared between less cutting edge resulting in a bigger bite from each blade. The stability of the pen mill comes from the pilot. by the way the tripod is the best way to get stability on uneven locations.



That's a good point, but perhaps a moot one, based on the general lack of response to this thread. I would insert a smiley here, but I can't seem to find them since we switched forum software. 

Dan


----------



## Mather323 (Sep 17, 2008)

I would like to be in on this purchace,  thanks Mike


----------

